# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как работать с системным реестром, загрузившись с LiveCD

## Alex Plutoff

Бывают ситуации, когда нет другой возможности редактировать системный реестр, кроме как загрузившись с Windows Live CD и используя штатный RegEdit. 

В этой статье мы рассмотрим редактирование реестра на примере наиболее распространённого LiveCD Bart's Pre-Environment Builder (сокращённо BartPE). 
Если у Вас ещё нет такого диска - Вам нужно его изготовить, опираясь на руководство на русском или английском языке.

Итак, что и в какой последовательности следует делать:

* сразу после того как компьютер загрузится с Live CD жмите Go/Start/Пуск > Run/Выполнить > 



* вводите с клавиатуры *regedit* жмите Enter или Ok.



* в левой части окна RegEdit выделите *HKEY_USERS*



*  далее, в меню Файл кликаете по 'Загрузить куст'



* в открывшемся окне переходите в директорию *C:\Windows\System32\Config\*, где *C:* - буква диска, на который установлена Windows, кстати, совсем необязательно 'C', буква может быть и любой другой;



* далее, если, например, необходимо редактировать ветвь HKLM\SOFTWARE, выберите в папке Config куст *SOFTWARE* и жмите Open/Открыть, но имейте ввиду, что куст может быть и любой другой (DEFAULT, SAM, SECURITY или SYSTEM) в зависимости от того какая ветвь реестра нуждается в редактировании;

* далее, вводите какое-нибудь имя для загружаемого раздела, хоть, BLABLA;



* далее, работаем с появившейся в *HKEY_USERS* веткой *BLABLA*, это и есть куст SOFTWARE


* после того, как закончите редактирование реестра, обязательно следует выгрузить куст, для этого нужно проделать следующие манипуляции: выделить ветку *BLABLA*, затем - меню Файл > Выгрузить куст


****************************
Дополнительная справка по работе с реестром:
Как экспортировать весь реестр?
Как импортировать весь реестр?
Как экспортировать ключ реестра?
****************************

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

